# Sharon Stone: Verliebt in ein Model



## beachkini (2 Juni 2012)

​
Sharon Stone ist frisch verliebt. Die “Basic Instinct”-Darstellerin, zeigte sich turtelnd und eng umschlugen am Strand von Venice/Kalifornien mit dem argentinischen Model Martin Mica (27). Damit scheint die nie alternde Sharon Stone nun in die Fußstapfen von Madonna und Jennifer Lopez zu treten, denn Stone und Mica trennt immerhin ein beachtlicher Altersunterschied von 27 Jahren. Laut “Daily Mail” haben sich die beiden Ende April kennengelernt, als sie zu Gast auf einer Party der brasilianisches “Vogue” waren. Angeblich verbrachten beide nur eine Stunde auf der Party, ehe sie gemeinsam ins Hotel abgestiegen sind.

Ob die beiden nun ein Paar sind ist noch nicht bestätigt, aber immerhin verbringen Sharon Stone und Martin Mica schon seit vier Wochen Zeit miteinander. Doch auf den Fotos mit Martin Mica, sieht Sharon Stone so glücklich aus wie schon lange nicht mehr.

Die letzte Beziehung führte das einstige Sexsymbol mit dem ebenfalls jüngeren Chase Dreyfous (24), jedoch war diese Beziehung nicht von langer Dauer und beide gingen bereits nach einem halben Jahr wieder getrennte Wege. Verheiratet war die Schauspielerin bislang nur einmal. 1998 traute sie sich mit dem Journalisten Phil Bronstein. Gemeinsam mit Bronstein hat Stone vier Adoptivsöhne. 2004 ließ sich das Ehepaar scheiden, es folgte ein Rechtsstreit um das Sorgerecht der Söhne. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Sharon Stone mit dem 27 Jahre jüngeren Model Martin Mica mehr Glück hat. 

Die Bilder von den bieden gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-day-together-venice-beach-29-5-2012-x25.html


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juni 2012)

Beim Sex spielt das Alter keine Rolle aber für eine Beziehung ist so ein großer Altersunterschied auf Dauer nicht gut!


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juni 2012)

es hält eben so lange es hält hihi 

und tolle Männer laufen in Venice genug herum :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2012)

Sharon würde ich auch nicht verachten


----------

